
Show HN: Dubjoy makes it easy to voice translate any video - tadruj
http://dubjoy.com/demo
======
sgrove
This is one of those projects that looks like with just the right combination
it'll take off. I can see Chinese people especially translating a huge deal of
dramas, technical articles, news(!), etc. Subtitling would probably be a great
feature as well, and seems like it'd fit in well with the exact same
interface.

Really impressive execution - what're the long term goals for Dubjoy?

~~~
tadruj
We're thinking subtitling might help with dubbing efforts but we won't go in
subtitles direction for now. Amara has this field covered really good.

Long term goal is to become a YouTube for non English speaking users :)

~~~
Geee
That's completely wrong direction IMO, and there's no market called 'Youtube
for non-English users'. You should implement a HTML5 overlay so users could
enable dubs on any existing Youtube video. The page with embedded videos would
just include dubjoy.js or user could use a browser extension to enable dubs on
Youtube itself. Then list all already dubbed videos on your website.

------
ensmotko
I've tried using your app in Chromium (on Ubuntu 12.10), but the the flash
permission doesn't show up (<http://imgur.com/VD25h>). It seems to be working
in Google Chrome, though.

~~~
tadruj
It's been a rough ride for us regarding browser compatibility. In the
beginning we wanted to support them all, but then quickly boiled it down to
just Chrome. It's a really good browser for prototyping. At first we wanted to
use native controls for audio recording, but quickly realized that it won't
go, because it's still very beta. We decided to use Flash for voice recording,
but a week ago Google surprised us with a broken release. We're sure they'll
fix it soon. In the future we'll be more careful and will consider Firefox and
others also.

~~~
zidar
Sad thing one that google part, but I hope you'll be able to move away from
flash soon.

------
zidar
This thing is amazing. Helping ordanary people spread good video content to a
wider audience is great, and just think of all the Ted talks that could be
dubbed like this. Sadly I know planty of people who just don't get to enjoy
all the stuff out there because the language barrier.

ps: listening to Jobs in german made me giggle.

------
tadruj
We didn't say anything about technology stack: we host on Heroku using Sinatra
and Ruby, Backbone.js, HAML,CoffeScript is used for frontend, the awesome
Firebase for real-time communication with backend workers, which run on
AWS/written in Python using Sox.

------
rf45
I don't understand how Google can push out a broken version of Chrome for
voice recording. All the services that use voice recording are broken now.

~~~
mihar
It seems it "slipped" through the cracks, although it was discovered before
they released version 23 for Mac.

They are working on a fix, but in the meantime, lots of people are
inconvenienced using tools dealing with mic access.

------
gdonelli
I like the idea. it has the potential of making a change and enabling people
to do new things.

------
tomazstolfa
Seen this when it was still very rough. Huge progress so far. Keep it up.

------
marcwitteveen
Could be pretty useful for some projects I am working on.

------
matevzpetek
Tried it and I love it.. So simple..

